# 034efi Install



## wanknut (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking to update my 84' Ur-Quattro to electronic fuel injection from 034efi. Has anyone here done and installation? If so, successfull or dissapointment?
Just sick of the CIS injection system and it's querks.

Also, looking for a tuner in Canada that may be able to do it for me.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 034efi Install (wanknut)*

Contact Brady in Montreal. 
He has done it to his 10V.


----------



## wanknut (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: 034efi Install (Fusilier)*

Sorry for my lack of knowledge but, who is Brady in Montreal? Dealer, Tuner ???
Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 034efi Install (wanknut)*

He goes by Bradyzq on Motorgeek. If you search there you can see messages regarding his O34EFI IIC conversion to his 10V urquattro. 
He did the install and tuning himself. He goes by MontrealUrq on Audiworld.


----------



## MontrealUrQ (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 034efi Install (Fusilier)*

I'm here too. The tuning is an ongoing thing, but I can say that it is so worth it.
The car ran flawlessly at the 2-day ACNA event at Circuit Mont Tremblant a month ago. No huge power yet, just stock everything, except of course the EFI.
I used stock urq timing maps, which you can find on Martin's http://www.quattro.ca then advanced a bit more. So, I'm still running pretty conservative timing.
Toronto is full of Audi experts, which I definitely am not.
Martin is the one to start with, though. He hasn't done any EFI conversions, unless you count a 20vt Motronic into an 85 urq. He should be able to point you in the direction of a competent shop in your area.
For anything 034-related, you are MUCH better off checking out http://www.motorgeek.com. It was actually set up as the support forum for 034 products, but grew into a real community.
Cheers,
Brady


_Modified by MontrealUrQ at 8:32 PM 11/1/2005_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: 034efi Install (MontrealUrQ)*

i'll pipe up on the 034. i've got a fuel only (one of the original units) installed on my car and have been using it for the last two and a half years without problems. gotta love user tunability. the best thing you can get along side the standalone EFI is a wideband 02 and display. it lets you see a much wider range of AFR and allows you to tune soo much better.
check out motorgeek like brady reccommended. lots of people in the know about 034 over there


----------



## MontrealUrQ (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 034efi Install (derracuda)*

I heartily second the wideband O2 suggestion. I've got one and wouldn't have it any other way. Next is an EGT gauge.


----------

